# Newbie - need assistance



## Soumys (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi there,

I have a LG DH4530T home theatre system, and recently i got a new led tv, LG LB56. The home theatre don't have a optical audio in option, and has only normal rca audio in. And the tv have only optical audio out and head phone out. So, i need to have the audio of the tv to come from home theatre speaker. So, i am left with 2 options, either to use a digital analog convertor or a h/p jack out, rca in cable. Both cases, i am compromising the audio quality... Is there any other way to get a better output??

Another issue, i got the h/p jack out, rca in cable. While connecting to the system, tv is letting me access only any one input, i.e either from satellite receiver/ usb or from hdmi(home theatre). Is there a way i can have the video from one input, i.e. Usb and audio to hometheater??

Please help me solve this issue.

Soumya


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

So if I understand your question correctly, you are trying to pass all audio from your TV to the Home Theater unit? If so, it looks like your only option is to use RCA cables. It looks like the "receiver" for that HTiB unit is just a DVD player with a few amplified speaker outs. 

If you want to pass the sound from the TV to all of your speakers(without it being 2 channels), you'd need to buy a new receiver.You might have issues with the sub though since its using an RJ11 connector instead of a speaker wire, which leads me to believe that its some kind of line level output. If you're handy with wiring though, you could probably create an adapter and wire it into the new receiver as long as it has a line level sub out.


----------

